# About FA and current issues



## Killy the Fox (Jul 27, 2005)

I'll make this a sticky for a while.

In a lot of threads ether started or already there there seems to be some wrong idea about what is really going on with FA which causes nothing but bad comments so here is a small sum up of whats going on.

*FA is currently being re-coded which means that it's being build up from pretty much scratch so any talk about how the old FA needs fixing before getting back won't do you any good. For that reason, bad talking the old FA is a waste of time. Instead, make your own thread or replay in a thread about what you wanted changed or mention that bug you found so annoying you need to say it really needs fixing. Just give us what you feel needed fixing.

*The mentioning that FA2 should focus only on bugs and not on looks is untrue. The new site needs a new face and as coding takes shape so will the need for an new graphical interface.Giving input, idea's or even offering possibly your services if you have experience is a welcome thing. So please stop the view of "bugs first, graphics later" this is based on the old FA, not the new. Bugs are fixed as Jheryn and his team codes. If you wanted you 2 cents on how it should look then here's your chance.

*Another thing that is happening. And not just here is that for some reason some kind of idea of "FA2 Vs. ArtFu"  is going on. There is no such thing. If you went to there forums and read on that or here or in anyones journal then it's there views. You are welcome to ether pick Arc's vision or Jheryns or both if you want to eat of both sides. Nobody is forcing you into anything. It's your choice and nobody is making it for you.

*Last but not least. I know, as does Jheryn as does everyone that a lot of people are pissed off about this all. FA got fucked up. Now, we can all go really deep into why to blaim Jheryn or Arc, or me and the other admins or trolls or the entire community but to be honest. Aren't any of you tired of it yet? I mean, all the repeated post on the old FA, LJ community and here isn't going to help. I know it's very frustrating but please, we now had various threads on how messed up this is. Please start to move on and look ahead. If you feel like saying it's all shit then post it your own journal instead of brining up whats been said before. We here want to move on to a new site and future so i ask of you right here to do the same.

*Right now Jheryn needs people for coding the most so if you know your share then please post an offer in the code talk forum or send Jheryn a mail that you wish to offer your services.

That be all for now. Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 27, 2005)

Thank you for stating that, Hopefully all the past talk will end.


----------



## Pico (Jul 27, 2005)

Killy the fox said:
			
		

> *The mentioning that FA2 should focus only on bugs and not on looks is untrue. The new site needs a new face and as coding takes shape so will the need for an graphical interface so giving input, idea's or even offering possibly your services if you have experience is a welcome thing. So please stop *the view of "bugs first, graphics later" this is based on the old FA, not the new.*



So FA2 will be based on graphics first, then bugs later?  What was wrong with the old layout, anyway?

I am curious as to why these issues were not addressed /before/ Arcturus left.  I'm sure if he saw some work actually being done to improve the site he would have been less inclined to leave.  Ah well, that's neither here nor there I suppose!


----------



## Killy the Fox (Jul 27, 2005)

Read what i said before your *bold* Pico. Your only reading and commenting on a fragment of the text witout regarding the rest.


----------



## TehSean (Jul 27, 2005)

Will FA2 be based on DevoyBB as FA1 apparently was?


----------



## Pico (Jul 27, 2005)

Killy the fox said:
			
		

> Read what i said before your *bold* Pico. Your only reading and commenting on a fragment of the text witout regarding the rest.



Well actually, I certainly did read the rest before I commented, thanks.  However, by your wording, it sounds like you consider looks to be more important ;*)


----------



## Killy the Fox (Jul 27, 2005)

Pico said:
			
		

> Killy the fox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want to know. Jheryn already showed me some first tweaks. He used the old skin. What is was *trying* to say was that a new look was seperate from coding and has no impact on bugfixes. But i guess you can read that point in another way.


----------



## creaturecorp (Jul 27, 2005)

I was actually going to be on the dev team for FA. But then Arcturus dumped me because jheryn said he already had enough people. I see where that got him.


----------



## keobear (Jul 27, 2005)

creaturecorp said:
			
		

> I was actually going to be on the dev team for FA. But then Arcturus dumped me because jheryn said he already had enough people. I see where that got him.


Arcturus only wants people that kiss his rump.


----------



## System (Jul 27, 2005)

Well if that is the case, there is plenty of room for everyone!


----------



## creaturecorp (Jul 27, 2005)

keobear said:
			
		

> Arcturus only wants people that kiss his rump.



True.


----------



## Pico (Jul 27, 2005)

keobear said:
			
		

> creaturecorp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From where are you getting this information?  While I am unaware of the goings-on of the creaturecorp situation (although I have heard from an FA admin that it was in fact Jheryn's decision to not add creaturecorp to the team), Arcturus plans on having potential moderators send a resum? and apply for specific positions on Artfu.  I hardly consider this "kissing rump" :*)


----------



## Xax (Jul 27, 2005)

creaturecorp said:
			
		

> I was actually going to be on the dev team for FA. But then Arcturus dumped me because jheryn said he already had enough people. I see where that got him.



Arcturus wanted you on the mod team and Jheryn said no, and this means Arcturus is mean?


----------



## uncia2000 (Jul 27, 2005)

Pico said:
			
		

> keobear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is admittedly easier to have people who work *with* you, rather than try to pull in their own direction too much!
Fine dividing line, sometimes, and very easy to see how that can be misinterpreted as "rump kissing".

Knowing furrydom at large, however, if anyone pulls a "power trip" or be a "petty dictator" they *will* get it in the neck if it goes too far.
Hopefully that is more than enough to make anyone "foolish" (*jk*) enough to want ownership responsibility think twice! 

*purrs*


----------



## Kitaku (Jul 28, 2005)

*Alls I care about...*

Is that, though it's going through renovations, my home will be live-in-able again. FA is my online home, and means alot to me. Many big things in my life have come to light due to it's exsistance. And yes, I know this makes me sound like I have no life, but, really, I don't. XD

Seriously though, I've met alot of great people here, and they helped me alot in discovering me.

Thank you one and all. *Hands out hugs, toblerones, corndogs, and stawberry milk*

-Kitaku, the Canadian diety of Toblerones.


----------



## Kitaku (Jul 28, 2005)

two things, first, my post was SUPPOSED to start with "All I cares about..." second, there were repeate posts because it said it was in debug mode, and my post didn't work.


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 28, 2005)

Yea, Just ignore the Debug note.


----------



## Falconfox (Jul 28, 2005)

*give it a rest already*

umm, maybe I'm dumb, but what do any of the previous posts have to do with getting the site up and running?

half the posts in the whole forum seem to be name calling or finger pointing, we all know what happened, now lets move on, ok? I just want to see FA back up and running so I can post my stuff again.


----------



## Augenti (Jul 28, 2005)

Falconfox, I agree!  Everyone should dedicate the time they spend squabbling to working on the site and being constructive.


----------



## Falconfox (Jul 30, 2005)

heres what I liked/disliked about  using FA

1. what features on FA did you like?
I liked the easy way to browse the galleries,
the easy way to make entrys in my Journal,
the watch/fave lists,
the message center
the ease of loading Icons


2. what features did you not like?
the way the submissions were handled with soo many lists of keywords that didn't always fit what I was submitting,
some of the cookie issues were annoying, 
the way stories/poems were shown in the gallery

3. what new features would you like to see?
a user definable keyword list would be nice
a way to title a story/poem in the gallery


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jul 30, 2005)

> what new features would you like to see?



I?d like to be able to set how many submissions in a GALLERY are shown on one page... i know it was possible when browsing but not in galleries


----------



## shadowpaw (Aug 3, 2005)

*uhhh*

so the old fa is gone????? :?:  :!:


----------



## PunkTiger (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: uhhh*



			
				shadowpaw said:
			
		

> so the old fa is gone????? :?:  :!:


Yes and no, depending on what you meant.

As it has been said in these forums many times before, the Artwork, Texts, journal entries, favourites and all the users' account data is all still intact. The actual interface for putting it all together into a usable website and gallery is being built from scratch, so that all the old bugs and vulnerabilities from the original FA will no longer be there.

All the submission data is intact. The coding for the website is being rebuilt and improved.


----------



## TORA (Aug 4, 2005)

ROWR. Hey, Punktiger!   Yeah, so FA.net gives a 404 error now, so many people will be lost as they don't save where it redirects to here. Oh well. I found it (eventually).


----------



## moredena (Aug 6, 2005)

*What I liked/Disliked*

1. What I liked about FA, and hope to see again in FA2
The real sense of community. With some exceptions, as there are always SOME exceptions, everybody was really nice to eachother and left good comments on eachother's galleries and peices. I really liked that.
I liked how the user pages were laid out.
I liked how easy it was to post journals.
I liked having small images of every submission, so I could chose what I wanted to look at and not look at.

What I didnt like about FA
Constant bugs everywhere.
Aesthetic issues solved before major bugs were solved.
Security issues

Look forward to seeing what FA is going to be like!


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: uhhh*



			
				PunkTiger said:
			
		

> shadowpaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And while that may take some time, it should prove more beneficial since the coding team and Jheryn will be able to better implement what they learned from bugs in the past.

BTW, nice to see you again punktiger!  I'm still working on that drawing for you!


----------



## PunkTiger (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: uhhh*



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> BTW, nice to see you again punktiger!  I'm still working on that drawing for you!


Ah! Greetings! Please, take your time with the drawing. As I've said before, I'm a very patient fellow. I'm glad you're going to be around for the grand re-opening of FA.


----------



## WeBViRuS (Aug 11, 2005)

*nods* Thanks for the heads up, Killy. It's very informative and helpful.

Glad this didn't turn into another Jheryn vs. Arcturus string somehow. *coughs* 'Cause y'know, I was getting tired of those. Hm, I don't see the two of them fighting futilely online like this, just their supporters, as though they're thought by their supporters to be unable to speak for themselves or something. *coughs again* Let's have a yellow day for FA. *groans*

I'm just going to take my Toblerone and head out now... Thanks again, Killy.


----------



## Kitaku (Aug 12, 2005)

Well, I'm glad SOMEONE apreciated my gifts of chocolate...


----------



## WeBViRuS (Aug 12, 2005)

*blink* Are you kidding me? It's [allcaps] TOBLERONE! [/allcaps] ;D


----------



## TORA (Aug 12, 2005)

Yummy... chocolate. ROWR.


----------



## Donamer (Aug 12, 2005)

If the case is that you guys aren't competing with eachother: What's the link to Arc's future place? Would love to give that a look.  could someone PM me with that?


----------



## PunkTiger (Aug 13, 2005)

Toblerone? I will only be assuaged by Lindt chocolate. That's the only brand of chocolate worth my while. Mmmmmmmm... (I intensely dislike dark chocolate, but even Lindt's dark chocolate is nummy!)


----------



## Donamer (Aug 13, 2005)

TORA said:
			
		

> Yummy... chocolate. ROWR.



I love that avatar...


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 14, 2005)

Chocolate good but Chocolat Cake and Brownies are better.

I'm surprised no one has'nt found out what my avatar represents.


----------



## starlite528 (Aug 14, 2005)

RTDragon said:
			
		

> Chocolate good but Chocolat Cake and Brownies are better.
> 
> I'm surprised no one has'nt found out what my avatar represents.



What about fudge?

Is your avatar a Goomba or the king? from mario brothers?


----------



## WHPellic (Aug 14, 2005)

Is your avatar Denver the last dinosaur?


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes it is WHPellic it's a plushie dever doll you can get If you want i'll PM you the link.


----------



## Suule (Aug 14, 2005)

Denver the Dinosaur? Woooo! The revenge of the 80s/90s!


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 14, 2005)

Somewhat. If anyone wants to see My Livejournal i too have a Denver Icon.


----------



## TORA (Aug 15, 2005)

Donamer said:
			
		

> TORA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Donamer... it's the TORA character from Ushio and TORA. I've hooked a couple furries to it just by my avatar. ^_^ ROWR. I'm so influential...


----------



## TORA (Aug 15, 2005)

Suule said:
			
		

> Denver the Dinosaur? Woooo! The revenge of the 80s/90s!



::sings:: Denver, the Last Dinosaur! He's my friend and a whole lot more! ...

I remember the mascot Denver came by (of all places) the Natural History Museum in Los Angeles, CA when they were opening the dinosaur exhibit there. I got tons of stickers and "autographed" pictures of him. I know I still have them somewhere... Man, that was back in the 1980's! Oh, I did see them on Univision (in Spanish) briefly. Of course, the song was still in English.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

Isn't there an edit post option?


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 15, 2005)

TORA said:
			
		

> Suule said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes i've also seen it on univision but it's been about a coulple of years though recently i do have a few tapes i've got off the WEP site. (Well actually i'd had to convince my aunt to buy them for me.)


----------



## PunkTiger (Aug 16, 2005)

Heyas TORA! (Sorry, I didn't mean to blow you off a few posts ago.) 

Latex: There should be an Edit Post option... Let me check.

[EDIT] Yes... right next to the "quote" button on the upper right side of your post. I don't know if it goes away after someone else posts to the board, though. I'll find out soon enough. 

[EDIT 2] It's still there... I just checked my other post a few up from here and it still has the edit button on it. So there's your answer.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 17, 2005)

Donamer said:
			
		

> If the case is that you guys aren't competing with eachother: What's the link to Arc's future place? Would love to give that a look.  could someone PM me with that?


http://www.artfu.net. I'm not sure if Arc and Co. have registered artplz.net (or whatever extension it goes by) yet.


----------



## Arcturus (Aug 17, 2005)

http://www.artplz.com Preyfar


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 17, 2005)

Arcturus said:
			
		

> http://www.artplz.com Preyfar


That would be it!.


----------



## TORA (Aug 17, 2005)

PunkTiger said:
			
		

> Heyas TORA! (Sorry, I didn't mean to blow you off a few posts ago.)



ROWR... no problem, Punktiger! I still remember ya from KT's diary. CUTE!


----------



## Alexar (Aug 21, 2005)

Ah, .... Man this is good! I can understand why you want to remake the site, and I think that maybe I can give you some neato ideas to make I dunno.... More unique than others... This is good! Well at least you learned from your mistakes and that's all that matters right now... So I hope to be of an assistance to you!


----------



## hook470 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Official*



> Is that, though it's going through renovations, my home will be live-in-able again. FA is my online home, and means alot to me. Many big things in my life have come to light due to it's exsistance. And yes, I know this makes me sound like I have no life, but, really, I don't. XD



 So where can i find the origional?  :wink:B):wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2005)

Okay Hook... I read all your posts... You're an idiot... Go away...

And I as well grew fond of Furaffinity... even though my real art is on Artwanted X3 But eh... whatever... A place where I can post dicks and people like it!


----------



## TehSean (Oct 10, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> Okay Hook... I read all your posts... You're an idiot... Go away...




Not very inclusive.


----------

